# Long delay at first login

## furanku

I played a bit around with pam and other use-flags. Now i experience a long delay at the first login, no matter if its at KDM or via ssh from a remote machine. If I login via kdm, the login dialog disappears and and it takes a minute untill the splash screen appears, via ssh I see the first line of the remote hoste (was it "Last login .."?) and then the login process hangs for a minute.

After the delay everything coninues normally, also second logins don't show the delay.

I guess it's sth. like DNS lookups, wrong domian names, ...  Something that causes a timout in the first place but is cached after that.

I would be happy if someone with more experience on that topic could give me some hints how to systematicalle track down the problem instead of the chaotically try&error method.

----------

## anb.clarke

How is your network setup? Dhcpcd, static IP, networkmanager :  it'd be easier to diagnose

----------

## furanku

It's dhcpd with fallback to autoip. Here's  /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

fallback_etho="autoipd"

dns_domain_lo="local"

```

----------

## anb.clarke

Personally, i''d try using a static IP first. If improvement occurs then you know your dhcp is failing - then return to dhcp and tweak:

get current IP 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

sudo nano /etc/conf.d/net (my example : i'm behind a nat router)

```
# STATIC IP

# =========

config_eth0="192.168.0.10/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

# DNS DATA

# ========

dns_domain="local"

dns_servers="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
```

Reboot and look for changes

Notice the typo... 

===========================

config_eth0="dhcp"

fallback_etho="autoipd"

dns_domain_lo="local" 

==>

config_eth0="dhcp"

fallback_eth0="autoipd"

dns_domain_lo="local"

===========================

----------

## furanku

Arrrrgh!   :Embarassed: 

Thanks! Correcting that typo solved the problem. I still don't know how that caused the delay, since that was just a fallback option, but who cares, if it works!

Thanks, again!

----------

